
Apple App Store has paid devs over $70B since it's launch - valuearb
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170601005532/en/Developer-Earnings-App-Store-Top-70-Billion
======
valuearb
The best news in this release is the 58% growth in subscription revenues.
Since Apple has never had a system to allow paid upgrades, subscription is the
best way to build a sustainable software business on the store. So this rapid
growth indicates that customers are accepting subscription based software and
that's great news.

I also posted this because on other threads some devs felt that because the
market is top heavy that only huge developers like SuperCell and Kings were
the beneficiaries. They felt that paying $99 a year and being forced to buy an
Apple computer just weren't worth it. I wanted to point out that's not true
and that strangely, despite my failure I'm an example of it.

My iOS app business has essentially been closed for over a year. I was never
able to get revenues above $70k a year, and they've fallen over time, mostly
because my main app is in a niche that's really hard to grow and frankly not
worth the effort. And because my other ideas weren't successful, or I didn't
do them well enough.

But still I've profited from the massive growth of the app store. I recently
took a job for a company that has a large free app (as well as other internal
apps used by employees). I'm now making over $130k a year (salary plus
benefits) in one of the cheapest places in the country to live. Plus, I'm
still making around $1500 a month from my existing apps, without doing any
updates.

All the revenues from the growth in the App Store has created a lot of good
jobs and developers benefit directly from them. I'm in particular grateful for
the one it created for me, at a great company with outstanding benefits as
well as management philosophy and business principles. For all the things we
bitch about as developers, I have to point out that by comparison to most jobs
it's a pretty awesome gig for those of us lucky enough to be employed as
developers.

------
grzm
Actual title: "Developer Earnings from the App Store Top $70 Billion"

Please don't unnecessarily change titles. Per the guidelines:

> _please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

I understand you were likely trying to make it more informative (Which app
store? Since when?), but as the given title doesn't appear to warrant editing
according to the guidelines, please refrain from doing so.

------
kradem
F up title editorialization - bloody f developers paid to f company a shitload
of money!

~~~
valuearb
Sorry, don't understand your point. I'm up over $100K in what Apple has paid
me the last 5 years over what I've paid them. Not counting contracting gigs
and job paychecks, or it would be 3x that.

~~~
kradem
The original title is "Developer Earnings from the App Store ...".

F###### Apple is just the f##### bank in the process where you develop goods
consumed by your customers. By chance that bank is the same company as the
owner of the platform you're using to reach your customers.

